# Help identifying router bit



## zmcgill (Feb 8, 2008)

Does anyone know what the bit that creates this profile is called?
Does nayone know where to get it?
It is from a door that that appears to be mitered at assembly.

Thanks for any help,
Zane


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It's very similar to a Whiteside 5953 medium panel raising bit but not exactly the same. I think this will require searching other catalogs and I would start with CMT and then Freud.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

The profile you are showing may be available only in shaper cutters. You could mix and match router bits to get it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 pc 1/2" SH French Baroque Handrail/Edge Router Bit | eBay

Make one pass and then reset the bit and make one more pass and you have it.
===


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome, Zane.


----------

